# Servos for 3 Axis



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

What servos do you like for use in your 3 axis heads?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Electric..the steam powered ones are just too unreliable!

Seriously, I use Hitec servos from Servocity.com


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Electric..the steam powered ones are just too unreliable!


I prefer nuclear. Self contained - no power cords to trip over!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Come on. What brands, model numbers, etc? Doc and Hedg12 = smart *ss!

I might have to buy some to for this year to, so let the knowledge flow.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hitec HS425-BB is standard for the Lindbergs. You need a step or two up for heavier skulls (Bucky, GYS). The 425's go for $15 a pop at servocity, while even one step up in torque is $30/ea.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> Come on. What brands, model numbers, etc? Doc and Hedg12 = smart *ss!
> 
> I might have to buy some to for this year to, so let the knowledge flow.


At least something about me is smart...

I'll second the HiTec HS524BB. Best servo for the money, IMHO. If you need more power (Bucky's can be heavy) the HS-475 or the HS-645 work well (at least they have for me.)


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I used Hitec HS-645 servos for my 3-axis bucky skulls. They're expensive ~$30 (on ebay) but they are heavy duty.


----------

